# Can you tone bleached hair at home?



## chandrika (Jan 21, 2009)

I bleached my hair a couple of months ago and it was a good color. Then last week I decided to touch up the roots and it has gone alot lighter than I wnated it.

I cant find anything in the uk shops that will tone blonde hair to a blonde shade you want and it seems odd.

I went to a couple of local hairdressers who all said i would have to have i done in salon for loads of money which I cant afford, they gave some conflicting advice, basically saying that once I had got my hair so light I couldnt then tone it down to be a litle darker blonde, but surely I can.

Anyone know what I can do, if there is some product I can get in UK that dies blonde hair to a darker blonde, as all I can see are ones to make it lighter or really dark.


----------



## nursie (Jan 23, 2009)

in a pinch i've used a blonde shade of drugstore permanent blonde hair color to tone. to do so: use only the hair color in the kit, toss out the developer.

i know you have less access to hair dye over there than i do. if you were over here i'd tell you to go to sally beauty supply and get l'oreal color gems.


----------



## chandrika (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks, I checked Sally Beauty Supply, and they did have some but they do not ship to UK. However looking there gave me the names of some products and from there I was able to find some toner yesterday in an online pharmacy store called Allcures.com and they had some Clairol Born Blonde toner which I have ordered.

It looks just like what I need, it says its to be used on pre lightened hair and I got the light ash blonde.

I specially like L'Oreal products so I wish I had read your post before ordering.

It is quite hard buying a hair colorant online where you cant always get a good idea of the color, sometimes the swatches dont show up well online, so I hope I have chosen the right one, the one I got looked quite cool toned in the online swatch, if it turns out not so good i will have a look for the color gems that you suggested.

Seeing as uk stores like boots and superdrug sell home bleaching kits, i wish they would stock some toner as well, it seems odd that they do not.

Thanks for your help


----------

